# sw 21 119 , 110 signal problems



## cookie (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi I did an install today with a 211 vip receiver using a sw 21 and eagle aspen legacy lnbs here in puerto rico ... I aligned the dish with the sats 119 and 110 with my signal meter and locked it in ... I got 79% quality on 119 and 95 % quality on 110 .... when i did the check switch upstairs every thing came out perfect ... I checked out every transponder on each sat to make sure everything was working ok on both sats and acording to the rceiver info it was , so I let the receiver down load all the info and finish .. I checked to see a few moments later to see if it was done and and it was .... I disconected the 211 took it down stairs to plug in the line i just installed and the signal all of a sudden droped to a low 10 % on 119 and 25 % on 110 went back upstairs to make sure that the conections on th sw 21 were properly made and they were did a check switch again and now no signal :eek2: .. I went upstairs a umpteenth time conected my signal meter into the sat and receiver and again the signal meter marked locked in with the 79% and 95 % quality reading on 119 and 110 .. I went downstairs did the check switch again and this time it wont recocnize it  any suggestions


----------



## cookie (Aug 21, 2009)

cookie said:


> Hi I did an install today with a 211 vip receiver using a sw 21 and eagle aspen legacy lnbs here in puerto rico ... I aligned the dish with the sats 119 and 110 with my signal meter and locked it in ... I got 79% quality on 119 and 95 % quality on 110 .... when i did the check switch upstairs every thing came out perfect ... I checked out every transponder on each sat to make sure everything was working ok on both sats and acording to the rceiver info it was , so I let the receiver down load all the info and finish .. I checked to see a few moments later to see if it was done and and it was .... I disconected the 211 took it down stairs to plug in the line i just installed and the signal all of a sudden droped to a low 10 % on 119 and 25 % on 110 went back upstairs to make sure that the conections on th sw 21 were properly made and they were did a check switch again and now no signal :eek2: .. I went upstairs a umpteenth time conected my signal meter into the sat and receiver and again the signal meter marked locked in with the 79% and 95 % quality reading on 119 and 110 .. I went downstairs did the check switch again and this time it wont recocnize it  any suggestions


some one plz help


----------

